# New epa lead rules



## edtrujillo (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/article/0,,20359606,00.html Have you all heard about this and did your civic duty and took the 8 hour class in lead paint removal? I guess I will be going to studio city to sit and listen to some government schmuck tell me how to collect all of my paint chips. What's up with this???


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

man. We have been talkin bout this for some time. Grab the popcorn brah! Sit back and read the threads RRP is the name.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

nEighter said:


> man. We have been talkin bout this for some time. Grab the popcorn brah! Sit back and read the threads RRP is the name.


lol:no:


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Your a dollar short and a day late homie.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What? There's a new lead law?????


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP, Do you know anything about this? :whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Really?!


----------

